# Custom rod builder needed.



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi folks, This Internet is a wonderful tool. I received an email from a person looking for a custom rod as a gift. I have been working with the person and realized that the person probably goes to Texas Tech University. Some of the posts I have read here were about making customs with TTU colors etc. Now what does this salt water Long Island rod builder know about designing a sweet water bass custom? Not much!!! If the person lived on Long Island I would build it with the persons input. Texas to New York, just too far away. So, we need some help. If some of you would be interested in this custom order please post in this thread. The person is very interested. I will be right back. Have been watching the NASCAR All Star Race. Capt Neil


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm back. I did not know I had only 10 minutes from the initial post to finish the editing. Sorry about that.

Here are the details I have about this custom rod.

The person fishes mostly fresh water, will target bass to about 10# with an 8' composite or fiberglas rod (he is open to suggestions) using an open faced reel casting lures and their weigh is not know by me. He fishes from a boat and sometimes a party/head boat.

The person will be watching this thread in hopes of finding a custom builder than can help. I have the faith that some of you big hearted Texans will step up and help. I have seen the pics of the fine work on your customs and have no doubt that this request will be taken care of properly.

Thanks for your help.

Capt Neil Faulkner


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Morning Capt*

Morning Capt, I would say a 7' to 7' 6" graphite 10 20lb rate spinning w/a TT Red Raiders logo would be nice Red and Black is there colors. Now is interested in a specific blank? What type of grips 2" reg. cork or burnt burl? Cross wrap and a weave or Decal on top. I'm assuming this gent is from Pan handle area. Good Luck Capt, please post your pic if you build it. Sound like a fun rod to build. Ed.


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

*I am surprised!*

Hi,

I guess all the rod builders in the Texas area must be out fishing. 100 views and no responses?

I directed the person who sent me the email to watch this forum on this site so that she could form an idea on whom to contact. Maybe tonight after the BBQ's and such?

Capt Neil


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Custom builder*

Capt. i live in in Southern Oklahoma if the gentleman can deal with an Okie. I am working on a bass rod now for a UT grad.

I would be glad to talk with him on his new custom rod.

Paul Lindsey
[email protected]
www.soonercustomrod.com

PS
I lived in Corpus Christi for about twenty years.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

From what I see here Paul would be a good choice for the client.
However, I'm available should Paul & client not reach an agreement but would need more info about the clients needs. I'm familiar with bass rods but not familiar with Texas area tactics but it sounds like a popping rod might be what the client is after.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Most don't solicit(sp) for hire work here, so browse the forum and PM the person you like. Most will be happy to help you out and have the talent to make a beautiful rod for your friend.



captneilf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess all the rod builders in the Texas area must be out fishing. 100 views and no responses?
> 
> ...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Oh, but not me. I'm supposedly painting the house....lol ...P.S. (GOAGS)


----------



## Ninja (Sep 17, 2005)

*custom rod*

Look up MarshRatRods... I know Bobby will do a bass rod with TT colors, etc. I've had him make me one with A&M and another with North Texas..

You can check his website or PM me and I'll give you his phone number and email


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you, I am passing the info on to the lady.

I am aware that we do not actively persue business but many folks have no idea about sites like this or how to order a custom rod.

Neil


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Call up Billystix, if he can't build you one, no one can.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Capt.

I just happen to think you might consider pointing her to http://rodbuildersintl.com/


----------



## RaiderDeanna11 (May 18, 2008)

Hi everyone this post is for me and thank you capt. for getting it started!!

if any of yall are intrested and in the texas/new mexico area let me know!!


----------



## RaiderDeanna11 (May 18, 2008)

also there may be some confusion with color


i am NOT wanting a tech themed rod...(even though that will be cute! i may look into that later)
I am needing it to be a dark purple and gold with some names and things written on them
those are his fraternity colors... if any of yall are SAE whoo hoo!!
thanks so much


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Well, it isn't gold, but...*



*it might give you some ideas for the rod!*


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Dang the Arora Bori Alis!  Putter that is really awsome!


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Thanks, Doug. It might be pretty, but I sure wouldn't have a clue how to build that rod this gal wants to have made. Hope she finds someone who could build her one (Jerry/Goags????).*


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Jerry's for sure a bit closer than I am. At first I thought of Mary Lou, but I've never seen a purple snake skin LOL!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

d4rdbuilder said:


> Jerry's for sure a bit closer than I am. At first I thought of Mary Lou, but I've never seen a purple snake skin LOL!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: .......*Hey Doug.....*
* Now that's a idea !!....Actually the Rhino Viper has a purple hue to it !! *

*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Good morning,


Aha!!! I was waiting and hoping that Mary Lou would respond. 

Thank you all. I feel Deanna is on her way now in getting the perfect gift to give. I hope down the road I get to see pics of this custom rod.

And, I was educated. I always thought Texas was about Texas and Texas A & M. Now I know of Texas Tech. Yes, I know there is SMU as I follwed them as a teenager when Doak Walker was QB (hope I spelled his name correctly). This had to be 40 years ago? To all the other great Texas schools I mean no disrespect as my association was watching these teams on TV playing football back in the 50's. How can I forget Kyle Rote of my beloved NY Giants. (Ooooops, now I went and used a bad word, sorry). My memory is hazy but didn't he play for SMU?

Okay,

I'll go wrap a rod or two.

Have a great day every body.

Neil


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

*Now there ya go*



mlv said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: .......*Hey Doug.....*
> *Now that's a idea !!....Actually the Rhino Viper has a purple hue to it !! *
> 
> *ML...:texasflag *


*See, I knew if anyone would know you would. *

*Just a thought, have you ever tried to dye a skin?*

*Have a great day Young Lady!*


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

d4rdbuilder said:


> *See, I knew if anyone would know you would. *
> 
> *Just a thought, have you ever tried to dye a skin?*
> 
> *Have a great day Young Lady!*


*Hi Doug....*
* I know, that python can be dyed,and also alligator skin...but western diamondback,is probably too dark to try to dye it....BUT...that is definately some food for thought !! *

*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## RaiderDeanna11 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for everyones help!
I have found someone to make the perfect rod.
I will post pics soon!


----------



## captneilf (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Deanna,

That is good news. It may have been a round about way but with everyone's help we got you there.

Thanks to all that provided input.

Can't wait to see the pics.

Neil


----------

